# Cycle Cross new course Salford 2nd Feb



## Katherine (30 Jan 2019)




----------



## Katherine (30 Jan 2019)

This Saturday, the Salford Cycling Club are hosting for the first time. 
Looking forward to seeing you Cycle Chatters who like getting muddy.
I'll be on ' signing on ', so come and say hello.


----------



## I like Skol (30 Jan 2019)

@dan_bo


----------



## Wrigley Velo (30 Jan 2019)

We'll be having a presence at the race- marshalling mainly. I'm gonna try and get a race in as well. Looking forward to it- February races are invariably a bit epic.


----------



## dan_bo (30 Jan 2019)

Werd.


----------



## I like Skol (30 Jan 2019)

I should be there with Dan to try my hand at marshalling. I have done a few CX races in the last year or so and feel it only fair to give something back in exchange for the work of all the volunteers that have marshalled the races I 'enjoyed'.

Not going to race this time and will be dressed like a sensitive Eskimo, ready to stand around in a cold wet field for several hours...….


----------



## Sharky (30 Jan 2019)

Are you using this course:-


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9_Fs1QtsOY


----------



## Katherine (30 Jan 2019)

This is the course :


----------



## Katherine (30 Jan 2019)

I have just found out that the catering has let us down. 

Any ideas?


----------



## fossyant (30 Jan 2019)

I like Skol said:


> I should be there with Dan to try my hand at marshalling. I have done a few CX races in the last year or so and feel it only fair to give something back in exchange for the work of all the volunteers that have marshalled the races I 'enjoyed'.
> 
> Not going to race this time and will be dressed like a sensitive Eskimo, ready to stand around in a cold wet field for several hours...….



Don't go sending the rider's down flights of steps, you rascal !


----------



## I like Skol (30 Jan 2019)

Katherine said:


> This is the course :
> View attachment 449742



I spy something that looks suspiciously like a cross-roads. How is that going to work in a race?


----------



## dan_bo (30 Jan 2019)

Katherine said:


> I have just found out that the catering has let us down.
> 
> Any ideas?


I'll contact the NWCCA if you like Katherine.


----------



## Katherine (30 Jan 2019)

I like Skol said:


> I spy something that looks suspiciously like a cross-roads. How is that going to work in a race?


I don't think it will be a crossroad. Probably the way the gps recorded the mapping.


----------



## Katherine (30 Jan 2019)

dan_bo said:


> I'll contact the NWCCA if you like Katherine.


Update. 
We have a coffee van - decent coffee apparently.


----------



## dan_bo (30 Jan 2019)

Katherine said:


> Update.
> We have a coffee van - decent coffee apparently.


Decent. Should be enough.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jan 2019)

I like Skol said:


> I spy something that looks suspiciously like a cross-roads. How is that going to work in a race?





Katherine said:


> I don't think it will be a crossroad. Probably the way the gps recorded the mapping.


I agree with ILS - it looks like riders' paths will have to cross at the top right in that picture. Even if the GPS were slightly out, the paths have to cross somewhere up there?


----------



## I like Skol (31 Jan 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I agree with ILS - it looks like riders' paths will have to cross at the top right in that picture. Even if the GPS were slightly out, the paths have to cross somewhere up there?


It might be a ramp, so you get to jump the other riders Evel Knievel style 

Wish I was riding now.....


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2019)

I like Skol said:


> It might be a ramp, so you get to jump the other riders Evel Knievel style
> 
> Wish I was riding now.....


Nah, that's not possible!

Oh, er, hang on ...


----------



## dan_bo (31 Jan 2019)

I like Skol said:


> It might be a ramp, so you get to jump the other riders Evel Knievel style
> 
> Wish I was riding now.....


Nowt stopping ya


----------



## Katherine (2 Feb 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I agree with ILS - it looks like riders' paths will have to cross at the top right in that picture. Even if the GPS were slightly out, the paths have to cross somewhere up there?


I spent all day in the sign on tent, so I never did find out what that was!

Anyway, the day was a great success and it was a pleasure to meet @I like Skol and @dan_bo.


----------



## dan_bo (2 Feb 2019)

Katherine said:


> I spent all day in the sign on tent, so I never did find out what that was!
> 
> Anyway, the day was a great success and it was a pleasure to meet @I like Skol and @dan_bo.


Well done to Salford CC- Was a superb course with a perfect 3/4 inch coat of defrosted slime. Beautiful. Nice to briefly meet you slso Katherine.


----------



## I like Skol (3 Feb 2019)

I had a great day watching the racing for a change. I enjoyed it all, from the tearfull kiddies in the U10 race right up to the Vets. Unexpectedly bumped into an old friend that was racing. A bit gutted I wasn't entered as I would have loved to have kicked his ass!

After a few near misses I finally got to meet @Katherine and as expected she was lovely. We only got to chat briefly but Katherine, you absolutely must come out on one of the forum rides this year. I will make sure organise at least one suitable ride in 2019.


----------



## RETED25 (23 Jun 2019)

Katherine said:


> This Saturday, the Salford Cycling Club are hosting for the first time.
> Looking forward to seeing you Cycle Chatters who like getting muddy.
> I'll be on ' signing on ', so come and say hello.


Three attempts to contact 'the club' with nil response ..even tried speaking to a chap in club colours near stanlow but he looked at me dismissively and tried to ride off...think wearing a community group colours must have out him in race mood..Pity he wasnt able to keep up ....


----------



## Katherine (23 Jun 2019)

RETED25 said:


> Three attempts to contact 'the club' with nil response ..even tried speaking to a chap in club colours near stanlow but he looked at me dismissively and tried to ride off...think wearing a community group colours must have out him in race mood..Pity he wasnt able to keep up ....


Hi, 
So sorry to hear that.
Please pm your email and I'll get the new membership secretary to contact you.
Meanwhile, please turn up at the Civic Centre in Swinton at 9 am for the Sunday club rides.
Katherine


----------

